# Emerelia, Ying Yang & Pristarea



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Introducing the latest to join our herd and the last for awhile lol

Emerelia - Our Leucistic girl









Ying Yang - Our sweet Algerian Dark Grey Pinto with White face and mismatched ears









Pristarea - Color to be annouced since she has 2 different sets of colored quills and pinto too. But she is our Uber special Odd Eyed Girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

ZOMG they are all so cute! Those eyes on Pristarea! Those Ears on Ying Yang! and Emerelia's shiny pink nose!

So incredibly cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh... em... gee...

They are all just gorgeous and special, but I absolutely *love* Ying Yang's ears! Eeek!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

never saw an odd-eyed hedgie before.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks lovelies 

Fract - She is pretty special and something else. Quite a rare little girl we have on our hands. Not many Odd Eyes are around in North America at least.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you and LarryT have the cutest herd of hedgies ever <3

Every fella you bring home is so adorable, I can't pick a favorite!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Makes a person want to commit hedgienapping XD


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

beautiful.. absolutely stunning.. and i realllllly LOVE the unique names.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So beautiful!! I love Ying Yang's ears & that little tongue! ahh!

And I can just imagine how precious & special Pristarea is - wow!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE! I love them all, but especially Ying Yang! That beautiful face...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

What a bunch of cutie's, I just want to snuggle them all!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I think you and LarryT have the cutest herd of hedgies ever <3


Thanks! 

Very lovely Yara!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

*squeee*!!!!!
I am about to pass out from hedgie cuteness overload.
What beautiful new additions!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*squee* I love them all


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> *squee* I love them all


I had that reaction but it was vocal when I saw them lol I heard my hedgies hiss from my excitement lol


----------

